# Jasper Conformation



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm not sure if Jasper is too young to really tell much (7 months old). I tried to get as many pictures as I could, I had a heck of a time getting anything of any use by myself, the boys just come right to me and follow my every step!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is cute! I'm terrible with conformation.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

To me, there is something a little funky about the angles of his back legs but I can't quite pinpoint it! hopefully someone else can chime in!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I think I over braced him "just a little" too lol since I wasn't really sure how far to stand his little leggies back and out. I can't wait for him to grow a bit more, he's still just a twerp.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Not a comment about confirmation, just one about the small size of his man parts. His scrotum seems very undeveloped compared to the length and size of my 2 ND at a younger age. When they took the castration trip to the vet at 14 weeks of age, theirs hung slightly below the hock, were full and plump looking. They have a small sack now, sort of like what I see in the pictures. Is he a wether or a buckling?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

So you put his hind legs apart, or did he? If you: Cute boy! If he: Check his bag and hind legs for signs of pain.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Not a comment about confirmation, just one about the small size of his man parts. His scrotum seems very undeveloped compared to the length and size of my 2 ND at a younger age. When they took the castration trip to the vet at 14 weeks of age, theirs hung slightly below the hock, were full and plump looking. They have a small sack now, sort of like what I see in the pictures. Is he a wether or a buckling?


I agree - this stood out to me too, but I wasn't sure about Nigerians.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

The last 2 pictures he's standing naturally, the first 5 I tried to "set his feet" before knowing how feet are to be set for a brace lol, so he's a bit stretched out and he didn't hold the positions very long probably because it was a bit extreme compared to his natural stand. Hence why I also threw in a couple of him just standing around the paddock. I'm going to have to try to get pictures with an assistant to it isn't an awkward position.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> I agree - this stood out to me too, but I wasn't sure about Nigerians.


Their rears were facing towards the examine room and when the vet came out to let me know it was "show time", she stopped in her tracks. Looked a quick second, placed her hands on her hips and said "well.. alrighty now. No question whether they have descended enough" The scrotum was the largest thing about those 20-23 pound bucklings. (blush)


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I was wondering a bit too, I am not too familiar with bucks and not really know other goat people in my area I tried to find good milking lines that have been showed quite a bit and went off of that. I was really hoping to use him as my herd sire when I bought him. Since this was my first ever buck purchase, really my own first ever pure bred goat purchase in general I wasn't as thorough as I would be now after having had my boys for a little while. I do feel after owning then and seeing videos and pictures of others ND bucklings that Jasper is small and under developed for his age (7 months) and I a bit depressed that I may have made a bad first buck choice with him. I wish I had familiar people living right in my area to come and see or for me to come and see their herds and bucks. I bought the boys from a gal 2 hours away. From what I have noticed in watching the little guy I don't really see any bucky tendencies yet like, marking, beard, intense sniffing. I would guess he is a wether from the disposition he has. He's only 16" tall right now. he's just a peanut. I really wonder if he got sick or something happened that he is just so small. in his new born pictures he seems a normal size and he was a single birth.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

These are just pictures of him roaming around eating from the rear :/


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

His testies are both there and warm but small


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

In the natural photos, the back hocks want to turn in - cow hocked. When he stands naturally he is also a bit posty - when he extends, his legs are quite behind his hocks. He also seems to be a tad higher in the hips than the withers, but it could be he is going through an awkward teen growth spurt.


----------



## slackwater (Jul 24, 2015)

I wouldn't give up on him. He is a bit scrawny for a 7mo old but I've had boys like that and they turned out just fine as adults. Same with his jewels - several that stayed smaller until about 18mos, then growth spurt from small purse to hock knockers, LOL


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I am really hoping he catches up! I thought he was a bit lean compared to Irish but then again Irish isn't really growing right now either. They get all the clean dry Timothy x alfalfa hay they can eat 24/7 access and then soaked alfalfa pellets, soaked beet pulp pellets, mixed with sunflower seeds, shredded carrots, and shredded sweet potatoes in the morning (treated with ammonium chloride, crushed flax seed, and ACV), and in the evening they get a solo cup full of fresh sliced Brussels, carrots, apples, bananas and a little goat feed grain mixed in. I do still have to send a deal in just to be sure of where they are at and if I need to address in infestations.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

FoxRidge said:


> I really wonder if he got sick or something happened that he is just so small. in his new born pictures he seems a normal size and he was a single birth.


I have a buck who didn't seem to be growing and was really small for his age. I thought he might just be from small or slow-maturing bloodlines. He ate well and seemed completely healthy, but when he was 7 months old and my 3 month-old kids were passing him up in weight, I got concerned that he may have a heavy worm load, and I had a fecal run. It turned out that he had a heavy coccidia load. You might want to have him checked for that just in case.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

This is the first time I have done a fecal, im excited and nervous, new experience and I'm afraid I'll screw it up lol


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

He has nice pellets stools so I am really hoping he isn't loaded.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I just wanted to add to the scrotum comments (LOL). My two Nubian bucklings are 8 months old right now. They had/have very large scrotums since they were at least 3 months old, but since it started getting really cold out, I've noticed that their scrotums look waaaaay smaller. They are just "tucking them in" to keep them warmer. 
In cold weather all of my bucks seem to hold their scrotums closer to their bodies. I'm pretty sure this is the case for Jasper.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I surely hope so. When I first brought them home little Jasper just kinda kept crunched up like a very cold little goat, we had a really warm week (20s-30s) and he looked pretty normal in stance. I am hopefully going to be collecting poops today and sending them out ASAP. They just got their first ever dose of Selenium/vitamin E Gel. Compared to when he first got here at the end of November he is super energetic, he's even finally starting to play and be silly. He's most excited when breakfast comes! LOL But what goat isn't excited for food!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> I just wanted to add to the scrotum comments (LOL). My two Nubian bucklings are 8 months old right now. They had/have very large scrotums since they were at least 3 months old, but since it started getting really cold out, I've noticed that their scrotums look waaaaay smaller. They are just "tucking them in" to keep them warmer.
> In cold weather all of my bucks seem to hold their scrotums closer to their bodies. I'm pretty sure this is the case for Jasper.


Built in thermostat for males of a lot of species.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So incase of Coccidia what is the best treatment. I am googling it currently and just want to be ready as soon as I get results back. If he has nothing ad is healthy that would be wonderful. I do hope he is completely normal and I'm just being my usual worry wart self.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

We really had a snow dump today, just some more random pictures of the rear end, not posed or eating, just chilling while I swept off their playground.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute. 

I use corid for cocci.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So from what I read on my other post I am confused, sending a fecal in our freezing temperatures is pointless because they can have a huge worm load and have a clear fecal because the egg don't show up. I'm sketchy of his Famacha score as the only cards I can use at the moment would be printed off and all of them are darker or lighter depending on who uploaded it. he is either good or on the verge of needing to be wormed, he had nice compact yet moist stools, not runny at all or clumped. The longer he's been home the friskier and more silly he's been getting, like he's just learning he can be a silly goat or he might have been malnourished from the way he went after that sweet lix mineral the first week, eating mouthfuls at a time. Both of the boys are much more lively and silly but that could also be that they just were transitioning.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

If you collect a fresh fecal you can have it tested with accurate results. Yes you may have to sit in the cold a bit  It's always recommended to get fecals done a few times a year, especially after times of stress after a move. Cocci and or worms don't always show huge problems until you have a HUGE problem. Always best to keep on top of this so you are sure they can stay healthy.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

goatblessings said:


> If you collect a fresh fecal you can have it tested with accurate results. Yes you may have to sit in the cold a bit


Wait, do most people not just get up in there and raid the treasure chest directly?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Maybe, on a dare. I'm the collector that waits while I clean the goat yard. Never fails, once I get it all cleaned they will each add a new batch to take away my sense of accomplishment.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I literally just pulled out a couple animal crackers and asked the boys to get up on their playground. For some reason without fail they poop up there almost immediately...so weird. At least up there its not too dirty, not that poop is clean or anything but I dont have a bunch of other hay flakes, dust, and whatever clinging to it.


----------

